# babies!!!



## guppybreeder! (Sep 22, 2007)

i looked in my tank when i got home from school and i had 4 guppy fry!:fish: i put the mom in a breeding trap because she is still fat so i wasn't sure if she was done droping or not. will she remain fat for a while or will she get skinny right away after dropping all her fry?:fish:


----------



## guppybreeder! (Sep 22, 2007)

ok cool! thanks so much!


----------



## guppybreeder! (Sep 22, 2007)

thanks! lol:fish:


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2007)

Actually their is SKINNY again for a guppy. mine had babies yesterday when I got home from school, but I didn't know until I looked at them mom guppy and she was so skinny so I looked around in the tank and sure enough 10 little baby guppys..


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Give her 2 more weeks. She will be fat again. Once mature, guppies are always almost hit if there is/was a male in the tank (including maturing fry).


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2007)

My guppies never get skinny...lol only if i take the male away from them for a few months. they never seemed to lose their gravid spot either.


----------



## guppybreeder! (Sep 22, 2007)

ok thanks! that is good to know!


----------



## tina/simon (Feb 5, 2008)

*re babies*

Hi i have a 3ft tank with guppies in my females are never skinny, they get fed twice a day so i think females are just naturally fat.
at the minute i am waiting 4 my female who was selective bred with a green cobra 2 drop her fry! i hope its soon, got to set up another tank as we already have 23 guppy babies!:fish:


----------

